# Help Needed in Treating ICH in Planted Tank



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a 55g heavily planted tank w/ apistos, tetras, and otos. What are some recommended treatments? Thanks for any help you can provide. Let me know if you need additional info on my setup.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The best method is the heat/salt method. See this link for instructions... The Aqua Den :: Aqua Den Articles


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I would just turn the temp up to 80 degrees F and let it run its course. That protozoan is pretty much always around, but its life cycle once under a fish's skin is less than a week. If water quality is fine and the fish are healthy, then it really won't affect them much. What caused it to become symptomatic in the first place? That would be the question that would concern me.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2006)

*Update*

The ICH was brought in on some Rummy Nose purchased from LFS and no QT wasutilized. I was running my temp at 76. Will my plants be fine at 80 degrees for a couple weeks? I can see the white spots in my water and on the glass. The fish only have one spot on them and they are not breathing heavily etc. I have increased the temp and added salt. I will continue to use this method for 3 weeks and monitor the tank. I have increased water change to 3x a week instead of 1x a week. I know this is going to wack my dosing regimen, but I know the ICH needs to be removed as muc as posible. I do not want to rmove the fish to a QT tank. Will the salt have adverse effects on the plants? What is the recommended temp for a heavily planted tank, so Ican adjust after the ICH is removed.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

If the Rummynose are otherwise healthy, it will run its course and be done shortly. I'm not sure what the white spots are that you're seeing in the water are, but it's probably unrelated to what's going on with your fish. 

My 2-cents worth, for what they are: Rock salt is fine for helping with some bacterial infections, but that's not Ich. I have never needed to do anything more than raise the temps to burn it off the fish. No copper, no salt, no formaldehyde or methylene blue. Perhaps these methods have worked for other aquarists, but I haven't found them necessary yet. Best of luck in any event.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I would/have taken the temp up to 85* with no ill effect on plants. I would do it slowly, maybe one degree every couple of hours.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The article Trena gave above has some of the best info you could use on the different treatments for ich and the life cycle, so I certainly wouldn't let it go, or you could always have it in your tank at a low level, and the minute you get a weakend fish, it will start all over again.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

As far as turning up the heat, my tank is at 84 all the time (altum angelfish) and although some of the plants don't like it, most are still growing!


----------

